# Hostel Vs Home



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alright so I've gotten admission in Shalamar which will mean that I'll have to live in their hostels. I've also gotten admission in CMH Bahawalpur where my family lives. So basically my question is should I opt for Shalamar and stay in the hostels? Also how is hostel life?
Or should I consider CMH Bahawalpur and stay at home?

Greatly appreciate all the advice


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Okayy so CMH Bahawalpur isnt recognized by PMDC. 
Look at the list given by PMDC on their website. 
Hostel life will be depressing at first but you'll get used to it afterwards. Hostel life is interesting...
I lived in a hostel for 2 and a half months that too in Ramadan xD Ik a short time as compared to 5 years but its not bad as people portray it to be


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hmm, i'm just nervous that I might not be able to settle down quickly enough coming from abroad. And CMH Bahawalpur is recognised. I've talked to their principal and he has confirmed it. 
I'm pretty sure he isn't lying. Btw did you see the merit for CMH Bahawalpur? Started at almost 93% and finishes almost at 87%!!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also you wouldn't have any info for Shalamar hostels? My parents are paranoid due to the security reasons


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

Osamaa said:


> Okayy so CMH Bahawalpur isnt recognized by PMDC.
> Look at the list given by PMDC on their website.
> Hostel life will be depressing at first but you'll get used to it afterwards. Hostel life is interesting...
> I lived in a hostel for 2 and a half months that too in Ramadan xD Ik a short time as compared to 5 years but its not bad as people portray it to be


i dont think being recognized by an illegal council matters


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hmm, i'm just nervous that I might not be able to settle down quickly enough coming from abroad. And CMH Bahawalpur is recognised. I've talked to their principal and he has confirmed it.
> I'm pretty sure he isn't lying. Btw did you see the merit for CMH Bahawalpur? Started at almost 93% and finishes almost at 87%!!


I think it will be easier to settle in Shalamar than CMH Bahawalpur if you’re coming from abroad. Personally, I think that Shalamar is way better than CMH Bahawalpur.
And the merit will definitely decrease considerably in the second and third list of CMH Bahawalpur.


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Take a look at the list given by PMDC on their website.
"Illegal council" x"D you'll be getting your degree from them...


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yea I really want to go to Shalamar but the thing is my family is in Bahawalpur, thus if I do decide to go to CMH Bahawalpur I'll get to stay home and enjoy house life 
But I know for a fact that Shalamar is better. I guess I just haven't heard much about Pakistan's hostel life to be confident to go there.
Oh well I have about 3 days to decide ?

Also mishkawt are you gonna go to Shalamar?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Osamaa said:


> Take a look at the list given by PMDC on their website.
> "Illegal council" x"D you'll be getting your degree from them...


It is recognised. I mean why would they be allowed to take in another batch?

Also, it's under the army and NUMS, they get stuff done quick  so it has that going for it

Also I've phoned PMDC and when they finally picked I asked them and they said it's recognised.


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Yea I really want to go to Shalamar but the thing is my family is in Bahawalpur, thus if I do decide to go to CMH Bahawalpur I'll get to stay home and enjoy house life
> But I know for a fact that Shalamar is better. I guess I just haven't heard much about Pakistan's hostel life to be confident to go there.
> Oh well I have about 3 days to decide ?
> 
> Also mishkawt are you gonna go to Shalamar?


Well, 80% chances are that I will go to Shalamar. Can’t be sure until the fees is submitted. Anyway, I called Shalamar a while ago and so I asked about the boys’ hostel as well. The lady said that the boys hostel for students of first and second year is in Defence and it’s safe. She said no one has ever complained and it’s their own hostel (not anything like a contract). Transport is available as well. And during the ward years, you will be transferred to the hostel which is within the premises of the institute. I hope this helps you decide.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mishkawt Un Noor said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I really want to go to Shalamar but the thing is my family is in Bahawalpur, thus if I do decide to go to CMH Bahawalpur I'll get to stay home and enjoy house life
> ...


Thanks soo much! Yup that is real helpful info! I didn't know about the premise part during 3rd-5th year. So the hostels in the defence area are just for 1st-2nd years right?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hmm, i'm just nervous that I might not be able to settle down quickly enough coming from abroad. And CMH Bahawalpur is recognised. I've talked to their principal and he has confirmed it.
> I'm pretty sure he isn't lying. Btw did you see the merit for CMH Bahawalpur? Started at almost 93% and finishes almost at 87%!!


There is a marked difference between the merit of NUMS and UHS affiliated colleges as merit of NUMS is calculated considering NUMS Entry Test and merit of UHS affiliated colleges is calculated with UHS Entry Test MDCAT. So a comparison can't be drawn. And a lot of people will naturally drop out from CMH Bahawalpur and the final merit will be somewhere between 80 to 82% as most people will be upgraded or will get admission in much better colleges. 

As far as hostels are concerned, at first things will be difficult including home sickness, getting used to a new city, new environment and cafeteria good but everyone settles as they make friends and get to know them. Hostels are neat and clean and, the college administration listens to everyone hostelite with a lot of interest and any complain is dealt seriously and in time. I have already graduated from Shalamar so don't know about the current situation but my juniors are all happy there and have no complaints. 

Just remember you will be going to a prestigious institution and you should try to make the most from your time and experience.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

masterh said:


> HarisKhan123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, i'm just nervous that I might not be able to settle down quickly enough coming from abroad. And CMH Bahawalpur is recognised. I've talked to their principal and he has confirmed it.
> ...


Yea you are right! It will be difficult for the first few days but then I'll adjust and make friends inshallah. 

Plus I think this would be a good challenge for me to get out of my comfort zone and try to take care of myself (mom spoiled me at home with all the care )

And yea you are right Shalamar is a top tier med school, in the top 2-3 and I should be very happy to go there


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

Right. That's what I was told on the phone. You can confirm from the college administration.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> masterh said:
> 
> 
> > HarisKhan123 said:
> ...


Plus trust me, once you are done with your first year you will start getting bored when you'll be going back home in vacations. Most of my classmates are in residency programs all over the country and abroad and we miss our college more than anything else in the world. Good golden years of life!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I've made my decision! I'm going to Shalamar inshallah!! Hopefully it's a good decision for me!! 

Gonna submitt the fees on Monday and hand in the receipt on Tuesday morning


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also masterh is an angel in disguise on this forum! The amount of advice and info he has is unparallel to anything


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

I agree. Masterh's advice has made it easier to decide for me as well.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you so much guys for the appreciation.  I like to guide juniors as a goodwill gesture. 

Haris, for you the only constraint would be that Lahore is far away from Bahawalpur and the travelling time is too much otherwise there is nothing that should hold you back. 

No matter what the people at CMH Bahawalpur tell you, they can't have a better faculty, facilities, reputation and patient exposure than Shalamar or even the flagship college under NUMS ie; AMC. Also, It will always be inferior to CMH Lahore & Multan. Plus, as a man coming out of your comfort zone will teach you so much in life that you'll cherish it all later. And as one of my mate said that hostelites make better husbands so for the sake of your future wife. Hahaha.  

Yes and initially you'll be missing your home and parents a lot. So once you are over that you'll be fine. Also the first six months are loaded with extra curricular activities. I would advise you to take part in all societies and events. There is always something going on for the first six months. Last year alone there were two concerts, one of RDB and another of Call The Band. Sports Week will keep you busy throughout February-March. There are at least 3 to 4 intercolleagiate competitions held during the academic year. And many more events to keep students fresh.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

For Mishkawat, for you it's a no brainer going to Shalamar. You'll enjoy your time a lot. I'm sure.  And the clinical acumen that you will learn in your clinical years would be something you would certainly enjoy and would make you feel the difference between Shalamar and all the other private medical colleges in the province.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks soo much!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also masterh does Shalamar have a gym? Cause I need a gym to survive


----------



## Mishkawt Un Noor (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot, Masterh. Your advice is of great help. Now I have sufficient points to support my decision.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Also masterh does Shalamar have a gym? Cause I need a gym to survive


Yes it does.

Furthermore, you can follow this page of FB to know about the student life at Shalamar.

https://www.facebook.com/shalamarians.official/


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Go for Shalamar, hostel life teaches you how to deal with people. And since its in Lahore, the exposure is gonna be great and competition is gonna be tough.


----------

